# Firefox 4 Link Vorschau unten links ausschalten



## fuddles (27. März 2011)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie man die Link Vorschau ausschaltet? Erscheint immer wenn man über einen Link fährt.
Danke vorab.


----------



## fuddles (28. März 2011)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## doghma (30. März 2011)

Wenn, dann sicher über about:config (Adressleiste), aber bloß wo in dem Getümmel?


----------



## grue (31. März 2011)

Diese Anzeige ist eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme. Der Tooltip soll dich darüber informieren, wohin ein Link tatsächlich führt und wo sich überall Links verbergen. Wenn du z. B. nach Informationen zu einem Treiber suchst und der Name des Links scheint auch auf einen Treiber zu verweisen, im Tooltip steht aber ein Verweis aus kryptischen Zeichen auf eine Seite in einem für Malware berüchtigten Land ... dann stinkt das nach Malware und man läßt die Finger von dem Link.

Ich glaube nicht, daß man das abschalten kann. Ich würde es auch niemandem raten, das abzuschalten, s. o.

Früher wurde diese Information in der unteren Statusleiste angezeigt. Da ist das den meisten wohl nie aufgefallen, die Statusleiste gehörte irgendwie zum Fensterrahmen der Anwendung und fertig. Neuerdings haben Browser diese untere Statusleiste nicht mehr, da mußte für diese Anzeige eine neue Form gefunden werden. Ist auch beim IE9 so.

Überhaupt niedlich, der FF4. Sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung aus Opera11 und IE9. Tja, was war hier eher, das Huhn oder das Ei...


----------



## byte1981 (31. März 2011)

Du kannst das Addon Status-4-Evar verwenden, damit verschwindet die Linkvorschau.
Es wäre aber auch möglich, sich die Linkvorschau wieder in der Adressleiste anzeigen zu lassen (siehe Bild). Das geht mit diesen Addon Link Location Bar


----------



## fuddles (15. April 2011)

@byte
Danke


----------



## chillerman (23. April 2011)

Gott sei dank gibt es immer Leute mit ähnlichen Problemen!
Danke @byte1981


----------

